# Cumin Tea to induce labour??



## NewlyMrs

Today is the first time I have heard of this!

Is it true? Does it work? Is it dangerous?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## beth_terri

Jees you dont wanna know what went through my head when I first read that! 

Never heard of it lol x


----------



## SaMa86

beth_terri said:


> Jees you dont wanna know what went through my head when I first read that!
> 
> Never heard of it lol x

Think it might have been the same thing that ran through my head!!

No idea hon, not heard of it before. Hopefully someone on here will have for you tho


----------



## NewlyMrs

beth_terri said:


> Jees you dont wanna know what went through my head when I first read that!
> 
> Never heard of it lol x

hahaha! Think I just worked what you thought out... :haha:


----------



## LostAndAlone

LMAO i thought the exact same thing lol! Thats why i came to check it out! I really have no idea tho hun to answer the question. Never heard of it being used before x


----------



## tmr1234

Midwives in Latino cultures use cumin tea to induce labor. Only one cup a day is recommendable for labor induction. And is ment to realy work you put 1 tpsn of cumin in a cup of boiled water let it seep for 5-10min and drink it and with in 24 hrs you should go in to labour. 
I forgot all about it untill i read this thread.

There is allso cinnamon bark tea, Just pour boiling water over 2 cinnamon sticks you can add RLT to it.


----------



## hopeforamirac

wander if it works ... would be good to know :thumbup:


----------



## beth_terri

I wanna know if it works, but I don't think I could stomach it lol. Isit totally safe? It's not like caster oil or any of those methods Isit?


----------



## beth_terri

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/cumin-tea-benefits.html

I just found this, it sounds like a wonder drink lol x


----------



## tmr1234

it is ment to work but it is ment to be sort of like taking casta oil but a bit safer.

The cinnamon bark tea is ment to be realy nice and the safest to do


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Beth it does sound like a wonder drink. I might try it when the time is right. Sounds like a useful drink to like.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh and cinnamon sticks are less the £2 in Holland and Barrett x


----------



## daisy_

We could see if any of the overdue ladies in their thread would like to try it?!! :)


----------



## Sackgirl

Never heard of it, but hoping some of the ladies that are due are going to give it a go to see if it works?


----------



## NewlyMrs

tmr1234 said:


> Midwives in Latino cultures use cumin tea to induce labor. Only one cup a day is recommendable for labor induction. And is ment to realy work you put 1 tpsn of cumin in a cup of boiled water let it seep for 5-10min and drink it and with in 24 hrs you should go in to labour.
> I forgot all about it untill i read this thread.
> 
> There is allso cinnamon bark tea, Just pour boiling water over 2 cinnamon sticks you can add RLT to it.

Thank you for this! :hugs: I just read it in a post on a different site yestersay... I didn't think it was real but seems like it is! 

Im 37 weeks next sunday, may give it a try (after some research though!:haha:)


----------



## beth_terri

Would it be bad of me try it now? Haha. There was me saying ill not try any natural induction methods!! If he would get his bum out of my ribs I wouldn't be so bothered!! X


----------



## tmr1234

Your over 37 weeks so i would go for it.
Iam going to try it when i get to 37 weeks i need this baby out iam in soooo much pain


----------



## beth_terri

Yeh I suppose so! And its not like it will even work if my body isnt ready for it to xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I have cumin in the kitchen................. Don't dare me :rofl:


----------



## daisy_

So anyone tried it yet?? Beth are you going to?? Eeee xx


----------



## beth_terri

daisy_ said:


> So anyone tried it yet?? Beth are you going to?? Eeee xx

Yep hehe. Just hope no one attacks me for trying it before my due date lol xx


----------



## LilMissHappy

come on girlies who are term.see if it works!!!x


----------



## daisy_

beth_terri said:


> daisy_ said:
> 
> 
> So anyone tried it yet?? Beth are you going to?? Eeee xx
> 
> Yep hehe. Just hope no one attacks me for trying it before my due date lol xxClick to expand...

Oooo when are you going to do it?? xx


----------



## LegoHouse

I'll do it tomorrow if my OH says it's OK :lol:

I'd do it now but I cba to make it..... Lazy pregnant lady!


----------



## beth_terri

I had some earlier. It was rank lol. I've had a solid tummy and terrible heart burn since but that's all. I doubt it will do anything xx


----------



## Excited4First

:rofl: Beth did you use cumin spice or the seeds like it says on the site? I'm interested.. but I don't have seeds.. only the powder.


----------



## happynewmom1

I just bought the powder to try....couldn't find the seeds and read one can use the ground kind and put it in a coffee filter to put in hot water...I also read it is good with hot chocolate as the flavor isn't that good. I plan to try it tonight :D


----------



## beth_terri

I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol. 

I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:

X


----------



## kmbabycrazy

But Beth that could be your clear out before the labour. It might be how it's starts it. FIngers crossed for you hun x


----------



## happynewmom1

beth_terri said:


> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X

Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lol


----------



## beth_terri

happynewmom1 said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lolClick to expand...

Lol. I've not long eaten a huge Sunday dinner so I may have just way over eaten!! X


----------



## happynewmom1

beth_terri said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. I've not long eaten a huge Sunday dinner so I may have just way over eaten!! XClick to expand...

haha ok...may still try it! We're you getting any early labor signs before so maybe this could start you off? I have been getting contractions for a couple days now but nothing very intense yet or regular. Lots of cramping, though...was hoping to go into labor before being induced on Tuesday lol I thought i did read that this tea works similar to castor oil without all the risks...so maybe it is supposed to cause diarrhea? Yikes haha don't really know though! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## beth_terri

happynewmom1 said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. I've not long eaten a huge Sunday dinner so I may have just way over eaten!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I
> haha ok...may still try it! We're you getting any early labor signs before so maybe this could start you off? I have been getting contractions for a couple days now but nothing very intense yet or regular. Lots of cramping, though...was hoping to go into labor before being induced on Tuesday lol I thought i did read that this tea works similar to castor oil without all the risks...so maybe it is supposed to cause diarrhea? Yikes haha don't really know though! Are you feeling better now?Click to expand...

No I wasn't just Braxton hicks! No I feel awful lol so I'm off to get ready for bed. I genuinely don't get how it works as its no different from eating a curry with cumin in lol. Xx


----------



## happynewmom1

beth_terri said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. I've not long eaten a huge Sunday dinner so I may have just way over eaten!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I
> haha ok...may still try it! We're you getting any early labor signs before so maybe this could start you off? I have been getting contractions for a couple days now but nothing very intense yet or regular. Lots of cramping, though...was hoping to go into labor before being induced on Tuesday lol I thought i did read that this tea works similar to castor oil without all the risks...so maybe it is supposed to cause diarrhea? Yikes haha don't really know though! Are you feeling better now?Click to expand...
> 
> No I wasn't just Braxton hicks! No I feel awful lol so I'm off to get ready for bed. I genuinely don't get how it works as its no different from eating a curry with cumin in lol. XxClick to expand...

Do you think it is worth trying at all then? lol I hope you feel better after getting some rest :hugs:


----------



## LegoHouse

This thread has already put me off :lol: I don't want a poorly belly x


----------



## beth_terri

happynewmom1 said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> Hmmm making me wonder if I should try it lol kinda scared now lolClick to expand...
> 
> Lol. I've not long eaten a huge Sunday dinner so I may have just way over eaten!! XClick to expand...
> 
> I
> haha ok...may still try it! We're you getting any early labor signs before so maybe this could start you off? I have been getting contractions for a couple days now but nothing very intense yet or regular. Lots of cramping, though...was hoping to go into labor before being induced on Tuesday lol I thought i did read that this tea works similar to castor oil without all the risks...so maybe it is supposed to cause diarrhea? Yikes haha don't really know though! Are you feeling better now?Click to expand...
> 
> No I wasn't just Braxton hicks! No I feel awful lol so I'm off to get ready for bed. I genuinely don't get how it works as its no different from eating a curry with cumin in lol. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you think it is worth trying at all then? lol I hope you feel better after getting some rest :hugs:Click to expand...

I feel ok now, had a big drink and laid in bed. Try it and see? Things work differently for everyone xx


----------



## daisy_

beth_terri said:


> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X


Ooo I wonder what tonight will bring. Perhaps try it again first thing in the morning! xx


----------



## beth_terri

daisy_ said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Ooo I wonder what tonight will bring. Perhaps try it again first thing in the morning! xxClick to expand...

I don't think I could stomach anymore lol. Xx


----------



## NewlyMrs

Whoooop!! :happydance: Thanks for being our guinea pig Beth!! 

It hasn't put me off at all... in fact if I was 37 weeks today instead of 36, I would DEFO try it!! Pelvic pain is more of an enemy at the mo' than a slightly runny tummy :haha:


----------



## daisy_

beth_terri said:


> daisy_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I used ground. I cut open the raspberry leaf tea bags and poured out the raspberry leaf then spooned in the cumin lol. I dispersed 3/4 of the tea bag so the cumin didn't spill into the water and let it sit for about ten mins. I put a small chunk of potato in the cup like it says. Took the tea bag and potato out then added sugar. I downed it lol.
> 
> I dunno if its down to the tea or just my stomach but I've just had to race to the toilet with diarrhea, the min I flushed and walked away I turned around and threw my guts up!! :shrug:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> Ooo I wonder what tonight will bring. Perhaps try it again first thing in the morning! xxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't think I could stomach anymore lol. XxClick to expand...

Ha I don't blame you, but I think I'd still give it a go xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Just had some! Will let you all know if something happens! :thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck ladies i realy hope it works for you but it is like every "oldwifes tail" some will work for some and not for outhers. 

I am going to try the cinnamon in the RLT as soon as i hit 37 weeks and may be drink it in a hot bath with clary sage in it just for that bit extra push.

Edit: i have just found this old post from some one that tryed the tea and it worked 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...methods-guinea-pig-results-watch-space-2.html


----------



## beth_terri

Well no such luck! I'm still here with not so much ad a contraction lol. Im buying cinnamon sticks today! Xx


----------



## daisy_

beth_terri said:


> Well no such luck! I'm still here with not so much ad a contraction lol. Im buying cinnamon sticks today! Xx

Oh dear.... well theres hope for the cinnamon sticks!! keep us updated!

xx


----------



## happynewmom1

Nothing here either....it gave me diarrhea last night though. I may try it again today and see as it did intensify a couple of my contractions but I didn't do much to help them along so maybe will have it and then go walking and see if something happens. Also....my advice is if any of you try it - make hot chocolate and then put the cumin in a coffee filter or whatever you have and soak that for 5 min or so..it takes the edge off the cumin and tastes better! I didn't throw up or have any heartburn from it...just thr diarrhea so wasnt that bad for me really.


----------



## sar89

So interesting. Any one have diaries of the things there trying would love to have a look :)


----------



## NewlyMrs

tmr1234 said:


> Good luck ladies i realy hope it works for you but it is like every "oldwifes tail" some will work for some and not for outhers.
> 
> I am going to try the cinnamon in the RLT as soon as i hit 37 weeks and may be drink it in a hot bath with clary sage in it just for that bit extra push.
> 
> Edit: i have just found this old post from some one that tryed the tea and it worked
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...methods-guinea-pig-results-watch-space-2.html

Thanks for that link, was really interesting!!


----------



## Excited4First

Ok so what's this about the cinnamon bark?? Beth, have you gotten yours yet? Lol!


----------



## beth_terri

Excited4First said:


> Ok so what's this about the cinnamon bark?? Beth, have you gotten yours yet? Lol!

I forgot to buy some from the shop :( lol. If I go out again ill get some but if not definitely tomorrow! Xx


----------



## daisy_

Dont forget to buy some prunes aswell to munch with your tea - also has castor oil effect :).Ya mayaswell!xxx


----------



## katrinalorien

Are you going to try pineapple as well? I think that sounds like the least effective, yet tastiest option out there.


----------



## beth_terri

katrinalorien said:


> Are you going to try pineapple as well? I think that sounds like the least effective, yet tastiest option out there.

I eat pineapples regularly anyway so wouldn't be anything my body isn't used to xx


----------



## LegoHouse

You have to eat 7 whole pineapples in one go. I made it to two with my last pregnancy. Didn't do anything except burn my tongue!! :(


----------



## beth_terri

Lol I always get ulcers when I eat them. 

Well, been and bought some cinnamon sticks, some cumin seeds (used ground before), and a breast pump for stimulation haha. I've had a teeny weeny bit of a sore bump (now turning into period crampy things) today and the odd weird back spasm so we will see if this does any good. I'll have a cup of cinnamon tea now then probably have a cumin hot chocolate before bed! Xx


----------



## Excited4First

Great, let us know how it goes. For the breast pump, how long are you doing each breast? I have a manual one that I haven't opened because I wasn't sure I would be using it.. but I may open it to give nipple stimulation a go in a couple weeks.


----------



## beth_terri

Uugghh cinnamon tea tastes worse than cumin tea!!! 

Think I'm gona have to give up on the tea trying!

I'm not sure how long to do nipple stimulation for? Xx


----------



## NewlyMrs

Oh I am sooo jealous that I am not 37 weeks yet... I love trying new things :(


----------



## happynewmom1

Well I tried the cumin tea again today and didn't do anything....no diarrhea even. Won't be trying anything else I don't think. We walked for 2 hours around the zoo and had some contractions. Hoping all of this helped at least dilate me a little for the induction tomorrow! Good luck ladies! :flower:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Good luck for you too xx


----------



## tmr1234

I so want to try the RLT with cinnamon & cumin. 

Good luck for your induction


----------



## arj

Ew I dont know what would taste worse out of cumin tea and cum in tea!!

Both of which I will be bypassing as induction methods...


----------



## NewlyMrs

LOL!! It could be worse!

Cumin tea does seem to have some success so I will defo try it at 37 weeks....along with everything else :haha:


----------

